# Spring cleaning and boat upkeep



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well I guess everyone is fishing
Happy Easter


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Marine tex is an epoxy putty for a permanent fix, have used it to fix keel rash, blisters in gelcoat, plug holes in lower unit, torque tab on lower unit, nose cone on lower unit.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Marine tex is an epoxy putty for a permanent fix


Thanks I'll look it up


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> Thanks I'll look it up


I purchased some Marine TeX from Amazon should get it in 2 days
Thanks


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

Marine tex is good stuff, used it on my gladesmen to fill 3/4 inch holes in the floor where water got into the foam from cooler and grab bar screws. Glassed over it then put the new screws in it. No worries of water intrusion when screwing into a bed of marine tex.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Went out to my boat this afternoon after work to get the area of the leak prepped. My intention was to drill out the hole which is very small. I have to go trough the porthole to get to the bilge. My first try was to get a drill down there to use a cone shaped drill bit. The drill was too big so I got my electric screw driver, that also didn't work in the small space
I forgot to mention my bilge has 2 large pumps down there for the live wells and a bilge pump plus all the tubes and wires to run the motor and gauges. So all I could do was clean it with bleach and a q tip and sand it by hand
Now I have a condition on my hands called Solar Purpura, goggle it, from sun damage from not wearing gloves while playing golf and fishing. I didn't even wear sun block back then.
When a slight bump hits the back of my hands I get a blood spot. So I tried to wear thick gloves which don't work trying to put a zip tie on some hanging wires. So I went without gloves and my left hand skin split and blood went all over. I then I got a large spot on my right hand...shit
OK the Marine TeX is being delivered tomorrow
I'm wearing gloves


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

5200 is only 200 points away from 5400 

This would work just fine for you.

BUT - if water got in there it is wet and it will stay wet. Keep an eye on it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> 5200 is only 200 points away from 5400
> 
> This would work just fine for you.
> 
> BUT - if water got in there it is wet and it will stay wet. Keep an eye on it.


I let it dry out over the winter. Vacuumed the little bit of water twice. Then put an electric fan blow on it. Its dry on both sides
Thanks


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Received my Marine TeX but it hasn't been above 60 since it arrived. Looks like I need more heat to cure it


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

It warmed up to 70 the other day so I broke out the Marine Tax I received. I didn't know what to expect but when I opened the jar it's sticky like tooth past. Since I have a small place to fill in I only used half of the goo the half of then catalyst. Cleaned with Acetone fist then used a putty knife. I'm going to find a small mirror to make sure it's fixed
I had enough to fix some dings on my old hull
Thanks for the recommendation


----------

